# Question about ovulation and insemination



## MadameCissy (Apr 2, 2013)

Hi guys,

I'm not really sure where to go with this so I am just throwing it out there... I've been tracking my cycle for some time and my OPK generally comes back positive on CD16. Now, the general information out there suggests that ovulation occurs anything from 12 to 48 hours after the first postitive. I also read a lot of women get two, or sometimes even three, days of positive tests. Mine however, only come back positive for about 24 hours, sort of looking like this - starting from CD15

CD 15 10 pm - negative
CD16 7 am - positive
CD16 2 pm - positive 
CD16 10 pm - positive
CD17 7 am - positive (lh surge probably on it's way out?)
CD17 2 pm - negative

That seems a very small window to me. Due to my irregular shift patterns and sleep I can't really temp but I can often feel my O. When would you guys think would be the best time to inseminate? We'll most likely have two attempts this cycle so I would really like to hear your thoughts, see if they add up with what I was thinking... (which is about 12/13 hours after the first positive and then again early the next morning). Thoughts would be very much appreciated.


----------



## single.mummy (Mar 12, 2009)

I don't really want to advise on best time to Inseminate, I was using a clinic and I used to get a negative in the morning then a positive at lunch and used to get insemination the following day, however after the positive I no longer tested so not sure how long this lasted.


If you think you are not getting positives for a long time have you looked at what brand of ovulation kits you are using? I always used the smiley face ones so as to avoid any confusion - though you may already be doing this


Best of luck


----------



## MadameCissy (Apr 2, 2013)

Hi,

I have used the smiley face ones too but the result is the same. I have read that some women surge and O on the same day and I've been wondering if that's what happening to me


----------



## Itsmekatielou (Dec 20, 2012)

when i did at home insemination, as soon as i got a positive result i inseminated about an hour or so later, then again 12 hours later.  it didn't work for me unfortunately, but that could just be the fact i was using frozen sperm and they're not exactly forthcoming (pardon the pun) with the amount they give you!  if you can, get your hands on a speculum and have you partner use it so she can put the stuff directly on your cervix.  it makes for quite the unromantic experience, but at least you won't have the stress of 'did it go in the right place'.


----------



## MadameCissy (Apr 2, 2013)

Thanks for your reply  Our samples will be frozen too. I read they don't tend to be as great as fresh but at the moment it's our only choice. Where did you get yours, if I may ask?


----------



## Glitterintheair (Jun 8, 2010)

Hi Madamecissy,

I have been doing home insemination for nearly three years now (with a few breaks) and I must say the one and only time I fell pregnant was when I inseminated the day _before_ ovulation. Actually looking into it I have read more and more stories about women conceiving at home and they generally inseminate day 11, 13 and 15. I think when I try this month after a long break following a miscarriage, I will probably be trying to arrange for my donor to be there just slightly before predicted ovulation.

Have you tried the clearblue monitor? It is slightly more expensive but gives you a clearer idea of your cycle as it shows when you go from low to medium then peak ovualtion. I really can't recommend it enough.

I hope this helps? Gemma x


----------



## MadameCissy (Apr 2, 2013)

Hi Gemma,

Thanks for your reply! Loving the screenname by the way. Pink song, by any chance? if so, it's one of my favourites.

I am waiting for AF at the mo - should be tomorrow but I normally spot the day before but nothing so far. I'm trying to relax about it but it's hard not to get wound up when the timeline doesn't add up in the one month where it matters!

Haven't used clearblue monitor yet. All my results have always been pretty clear to read but I think if nothing happens after this try, I'll give that one a go. We won't be able to try in May due to a family holiday if this attempt fails, which will give me time to look into it a little bit more (and the holiday will help me chill out because things are a little stressfull here right now  )


----------



## Glitterintheair (Jun 8, 2010)

Hello, 

I can certainly empathise with how stressful it is, we have had a very long journey and so far has only resulted in one pregnancy which ended in a miscarriage at 7 weeks. My girlfriend gave me an ultimatum, we either take a break or split up, and to be honest I don't blame her. It is so emotional, we have had nine months without trying now and are just about to start again next week (if I ovulate!) and are just about ready to hit the rollercoaster again. 

Lovely to meet a fellow Pink fan   gorgeous song isn't it? It also sums up fertility for me very nicely - at the moment all my hopes and dreams are just glitter in the air...she is a rather beautiful lady and her songs are amazing. 

So you'll be trying in June? I look forward to sharing your journey with you. 

There are a lot of LGBT ladies on here and I run a ******** group for us all to chat a bit easier and get advice, they have become really good friends and have given me so much support. Would you like me to add you? 

Gemma x


----------



## Itsmekatielou (Dec 20, 2012)

Hiya, we ordered ours from cryos international in Denmark.  We loved in Germany at the time so it was legal to have it delivered to our house.  Here in the uk it's totally different and very much against the law to shop it to your home address,  have you looked at prideangel?


----------



## MadameCissy (Apr 2, 2013)

Itsmekatielou

I have come across various statements claiming it is both legal and illegal to have it shipped to your home address, the latest I have read being on this site in different posts. I know people here have done it in recent months with Cryos and not had problems.

We have looked at prideangel (and a few lesser websites too) and although we did come across a small handful of suitable donors, I really like the idea of Cryos providing clean samples. 


Gemma

If everything goes well we're hoping to give it a shot this mouth and if it doesn't work then again in June. I'd love to be added to the group!!


----------



## MadameCissy (Apr 2, 2013)

AF arrived on time after all so the countdown has begun....


----------



## Strawbs78 (Jun 3, 2008)

Hi

I have done home insemination and use the clearblue fertility monitor (prior to that used smiley face sticks), I always inseminated on the days of the smiley faces or with the monitor on my 'peak' days which are the days you ovulate (get the surge etc).  Didnt work for me when I used the smiley face sticks but worked both times I used the monitor on the peak days.  Hope that helps x


----------



## MadameCissy (Apr 2, 2013)

Thanks, Strawbs. I'm currently on the peeing on stick phase.... waiting for that double line to appear, which shouldn't be until Saturday so.... We're counting down...


----------

